# CLOSED



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

* Splash's Grand Giveaway *

*Comment on this post, DO NOT PM me, I cannot keep track of who to give the Dodo code if my PMs get flooded and the thread gets loads of comments, so I'd rather just send PMs to people who COMMENT on this post.*

 *Free items include all sorts of clothing, furniture (including rugs, flooring, and wallpapers), fossils, DIY recipe cards, music, wands, and mystery gifts *

*I will be hosting with the help of JJ (@pomponjj) and Poe (@wasillablue)
I have the white hair, Poe has blue, and JJ has pink!
Big thanks for all the donations (Including all the wands) Poe has given! *

 *There will be a grand prize of a royal crown at the end of the giveaway 
 please tell me if you'd like to enter the giveaway and I will include your username in a raffle *

*The items will all be on the beaches and grass around the beaches. The beach to the left from the airport has shoes, socks, glasses, bags, and the upper left beach has furniture. The beach from the right from the airport has caps/helmets and across the bridge in front of Nook's Cranny are caps, dresses, pants/skirts, shirts, and the upper right has flooring, wallpaper, and rugs! In front of Nook's Cranny are the fossils along the pathway!
The DIYs, Mystery Gifts, and wands are to the right of the Plaza on the grass (The area is roped off and I will be trying to keep it to two people at a time)

No entry fee, but tips are appreciated (If you cannot afford to tip, feel free to water my blue roses in front of the plaza as a tip!)

RULES:

Take 2 DIY Cards ONLY
Take 2 Golden Roses, if you want!
Take 1 Mystery Gift and 1 Music (You may catalog music) 
Please don't drop your mystery gift, you don't like your gift then please give it back to me to re-wrap. 
I'd prefer it if you waited until you get home to open the mystery gift!
Take 1 Wand - There is a limited supply on the wands and I'd like people who haven't gotten wands or many wands to have the chance to get one.
Please take no more than 10 items in total (Not including DIYs, mystery gift, or wand.)
You can catalog anything you'd like on the beaches, however please leave items for other people and try not to get in other people's way.
Leave through the airport, there are still reports of save file corrupted with people leaving via the - button.
I will be letting 4 people in a time, so please be patience! 
Please comment on this post and include your character name and island name. 

 Be polite to other players! 


Comment on this post, DO NOT PM me, I cannot keep track of who to give the Dodo code if my PMs get flooded and the thread gets loads of comments, so I'd rather just send PMs to people who COMMENT on this post.*​


----------



## Christopia (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to visit and enter the raffle please ! Thanks!


----------



## Asarena (May 5, 2020)

May I come? My character name is Ashley and my island is Aria


----------



## thisistiff (May 5, 2020)

Tiff from Aquamarine!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Christopia said:


> I’d love to visit and enter the raffle please ! Thanks!


*Please comment on this post and include your character name and island name!*


----------



## Merumeruki (May 5, 2020)

Aw this is so nice, thank you! Akira from Meruki^__^
edit: would also like to be enter in the raffle!


----------



## Christopia (May 5, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> *Please comment on this post and include your character name and island name!*


Chris from Christopia! Thanks!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 5, 2020)

can i come?
phoenix from artemis!
edit: i want to enter the raffle!


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Soup of Mojito!


----------



## Snowifer (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to come! emily from seoul!


----------



## Jas (May 5, 2020)

i would love to come (and enter the raffle please)!  jas from gelsey bay!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

P.S. Please include in your comment if you'd like to enter the raffle for the royal crown!


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come too please and join the raffle 

Patricia from Pururu


----------



## CherryBlossom20x (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come also!

Elyza from Sunshine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2020)

If there's anything left, can I come?  I'll be Emmaka from Destiny, and I'm interested in that raffle.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

I'm having issues...It isn't loading for me! Apologies if it crashes


----------



## Asarena (May 5, 2020)

It's stuck on the loading screen for me as well


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Asarena said:


> It's stuck on the loading screen for me as well


Yeah! I finally got out of the loading screen, sorry for the lag all!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

There's a lot of lag right now! Please be patience ;0; and hope there's no crashing

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Jeez, I've never had lag this bad! Sorry yall


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Still have lots and lots of items and diys!!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

i think i was just kicked from the game? was that just my internet?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> i think i was just kicked from the game? was that just my internet?


It said "someone left quietly" ;0; you can try coming in again


----------



## animal_hunter (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come!!  patchy from tamago


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> I'd like to come!!  patchy from tamago


Yes! You've been to all my giveaways


----------



## seularin (May 5, 2020)

bee from peachy, if its still on!!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Still loads of stuff!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to stop by! Lily from Alva <3


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Don't forget to tell me if you'd like to enter the raffle for the royal crown!


----------



## Madrox6 (May 5, 2020)

Hey there! I'd love to stop by for the giveaway when there's room 

Edit: And be entered for the raffle!


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 5, 2020)

If your still open, can I come? My in game name is Melissa and my island is Wombo!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Melissanoelle said:


> If your still open, can I come? My in game name is Melissa and my island is Wombo!


I’d also like to be entered into the raffle! Thank you


----------



## seularin (May 5, 2020)

forgot to mention: id like to enter the raffle!


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

Can I visit?
Rei ️ from Mellow


----------



## phoenixmaiden (May 5, 2020)

Dani from Hogsmeade! I'd like to be entered into the raffle as well.


----------



## Emmymarie (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come!
Emmy from *Crete*


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

CHANGE OF RULES
TAKE AS MUCH FROM THE BEACHES AS YOU WANT


----------



## little10 (May 5, 2020)

i would love to come :3 and enter the raffle! I’m kay from Chamomile island!


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Can I come? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 5, 2020)

Could I come? Megan from Taylor. I would also love to be entered in the giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## pomponjj (May 5, 2020)

the giveaway is still open, and now celeste is here as well! tons of diys and items left!


----------



## acsince2004 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to visit! My character is Eleanor from Ohana


----------



## sierra (May 5, 2020)

Sierra from Summersalt! Raffle also


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

phoenixmaiden said:


> Dani from Hogsmeade! I'd like to be entered into the raffle as well.


I said 2 DIY per person


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 5, 2020)

Are you still inviting people? (I already asked to come - just wondering if I should keep playing or be done for the night)  Thanks


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Mgoetz44 said:


> Are you still inviting people? (I already asked to come - just wondering if I should keep playing or be done for the night)  Thanks


Yes! There are still people on the island plus a few ahead of you in line, but I will get to you asap


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 5, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Yes! There are still people on the island plus a few ahead of you in line, but I will get to you asap


No worries! Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## rrenaa (May 5, 2020)

Can I come?
I’m Rena from Tanakuatua


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

R3i said:


> Can I visit?
> Rei  from Mellow


I’d  like to enter the raffle


----------



## jo_electric (May 5, 2020)

I would like to participate and enter raffle.

Jo from Reverie


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I would like to participate and enter raffle.


Dont forget to give your character name and island name!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 5, 2020)

Closing after/if  Jo, and Sierra come over!


----------



## Lycheee (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to drop by if this still going on, my character name is Lychee and my island name is NeVeRLaNd. Also I would like to be added to the raffle : ) edit: whoops sorry I didn't see that last post until now


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 5, 2020)

Can I come??? I’m Lila from islabeau


----------



## GolfWang (May 5, 2020)

hi!! id like to come!! im Cherry from SeaBreeze


----------



## worfmaster (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come and catalog. Thank you. Please enter me in the raffle. I don't have a royal crown yet. I am Isabelle from Partyland.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 6, 2020)

it says its closed but may i come catalog stuff
im Oddie of Goblin
I dont need to participate in the raffle. Good luck Raffle entries!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 6, 2020)

Raffle Winner has been contacted! 
If they do not respond in 24 hours a new winner will be announced


----------

